# Beercan & Ram Aug 5-6



## Kevdog540 (Aug 7, 2008)

I had some guys I hunt with in Arkansas down with there family's this week and with the favorable forecast I decided to make a run to the rigs. Left out of Ft Morgan around noon Friday, seas were perfect. We stopped at a few bottom spots but snapper were everywhere, literally swarming around the boat at times. Seemed like we couldn't get away from them. All the ones we caught were vented and release, maybe they won't all be extinct by the time the season rolls around next year. Stopped at the rigs just before the drop off for some AJs on the way out, there are hardtails on everyone. If you go that way don't waste time looking for bait closer. We got to the Beer Can just after dark, lots of blackfin. Nothing huge, but all those Arkansas boys wanted to fight. Looking for something bigger we head to Ram. We didn't get much action there. At sunrise there were huge schools of Bonita busting, we caught Bonita after Bonita. We did see larger fish flying through the air for a very short time, I mean, less than a minute. Did see one boat pull in what looked to be a large blackfin. Water was clean green, small pods of grass here and there. 

Another thing I would like to add: Friday morning I checked the forecast before we left. My go to sites are reefcast and NOAA, reefcast forecast 1ft or less Fri through sat afternoon. NOAA had it 1 ft Fri and jumping up to 2-3 Fri night(which had me questioning our trip) then back to 1-2. Reefcast got it right this time. 

Also, I got a gopro last week so here is my first attempt at making a video. I kept forgetting about so I didn't get much, next time I will take more. Be sure and change it to 1080 for HD


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

Thanks for posting, fall and clean water will be here soon!


----------



## reeldog80 (Apr 27, 2009)

This report alone is almost enough to get me off the dock this weekend!! Hmmm, I might just go.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

MSYellowfin said:


> Thanks for posting, fall and clean water will be here soon!


Don't jinx us Robert


----------



## ateupwitit (May 26, 2008)

saying a little prayer now for clear blue water, I'm ready


----------



## AboutTime236 (Jul 13, 2009)

That go pro is the way to go. Great video.


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

The GoPro has a great wide angle lens that allows you to capture soo much action, only downside is virtually zero sound. I am thinking best idea is to use both a Kodak Sport for sound with a Gopro for wide angle. Then use Sony Vegas or other editor to pull the sound from the Kodak into the Gopro video. Sounds and voices really fire up a video

Robert


----------



## Lil' Ti (Feb 16, 2009)

On a scale of 1-10 on the video I give it a 10 Nice Job boys.


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

Robert,

I use the skeleton case what I have the camera mounted on the T-Top. It gets great sound that way. I just hope I never forget and get it wet..!!


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

I give the video a 10 as well, nothing negative meant in my comments. :thumbup:


----------



## Kevdog540 (Aug 7, 2008)

Thanks for the coments. I may have to look into picking up a skeleton case for hunting season.


----------

